# Narrow Architrave on one side of door



## BMD (24 Aug 2011)

Hi,

I am fitting wide architrave to my doors at present but unfortunately a couple of the doors do not allow for wide architrave on one side (these doors are tight to the adjoining wall).

I am looking for suggestions on how best to overcome this (preferably some photos).

Would I be better reducing the width on both sides so that they look the same (but different to the rest of the doors in the house) or just trim the architrave on the side that is tight against the wall (I dont think this is going to look great)

Any advice/photos would be appreciated


----------



## fraggle (24 Aug 2011)

I have lots of this. I just trim the one side. You will also might need to trim the top a bit.


----------



## hastalavista (24 Aug 2011)

fraggle said:


> I have lots of this. I just trim the one side. You will also might need to trim the top a bit.



+1
the top one will no longer be a full slope at 45 on the narrow side, it will slope along the narrow architrave and then go vertical along the wall

if on LHS will look like this [ there will be no break its the keyboard ]
|
 \


----------

